# 76ers won't re-sign Marshall



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Donyell Marshall agent and Philadelphia general manager Ed Stefanski told The Philadelphia Inquirer yesterday that the 76ers have no interest in re-signing Marshall at this time.
> 
> "He did a wonderful job for us last year," Stefanski said. "But right now we feel like we are going to go in a different direction. Right now our thought process is to bring a couple of guys into camp to compete for that spot."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that the Celtics are going to sign him? :shy:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Smart. He only won 5 or 6 games for them on a minimum contact. That's a horrible value.


----------

